# Success!



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Got a late start tonight cause the other two had crap goin on but we got started around 8. 1st set I called one in that came in down wind and didn't give my down winder enough of an opportuntiy before it bolted.

2nd set had them howling from less than half a mile before I even touched the call. Started with quiet distress. Nothing. Pup/Female howls. Nothing. Diaphragm distress. Nothing. Female invitation. Nothing. Coyote/Racoon fight here they come. My budy is watching the down wind and I'm minding my own side when I hear WHOOF-BANG! By the time I turn I see one level dog and one retreating OWWOOO-BANG! He drops #2. I call for another 6-8mins and end it. He said there were 3 but the third hung up about 200yds and the other 2 marched in quick. Both males. He never weighed them. Both had good teeth.
3rd set was empty..


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

Phil you must have some sort of coyote/waterfowl scent in your blood!??


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

hung up at 22 yards!?  What do you consider up close and personal then? LOL


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> hung up at 22 yards!?  What do you consider up close and personal then? LOL


 :lol: Thanks for noticing my screw up ya dik :lol: I was tired and lazy when I posted. It's fixed now


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

FullClip said:


> Phil you must have some sort of coyote/waterfowl scent in your blood!??


or he could be randy anderson's son lol randy has brought coyotes up to him about 10 yds... now thats up close and personal


----------



## Mrmallard (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice job guys! Chris is on a roll thats for sure. Still hoping to lay down my first yote of the season. Maybe tonight.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sounds and looks like a good hunt.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Not alot of snow eh?


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Not alot of snow eh?


True story man. Last night there were spots I couldn't call cause they were too dark. It's spoty. Some of my favorite spots I still cant call.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Phil, I love opening up your posts, lol. It's always got good pics and great stories!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > Not alot of snow eh?
> ...


I can haul some down there for ya if you want! We got plenty!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Reliable sources say the entire state is buried. We're headed to your great state in late Jan. for 3 days of daytime calling. They're saying 4ft in the area we'll be in.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

If it isn't snowing, or I am not working Shout! I have only made it out a handful of times, but I hope to get out a bunch soon!


----------

